# Upland forum



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey guys lets not ruin this forum. I don't post much, and yes I take a stab or two at people. But I never make it personal. But you know I like being able to come here and read the posts and get a chuckle here and there out of posts. Hope that you all have a great day and a fantastic hunting season. TW


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That's what it's all about.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just here for the beer... but I do get some amusement out of the internet bravado some of the upland hunters seem bound and determined to show for all the readers out there. Its good for a chuckle or two. I love the pictures some of the fellas put up too....that never gets old. Course, I'm not as diehard go get em on chukars and grouse as some of the guys, but I like to think they'd be a bit different if we ran into each other on the mountain than the image you might get from some of what is displayed here on the forums. I don't see any of em as bad folks, just perhaps a flip side or an anonymous persona some like to portray from behind the internet smoke screen... almost a "wizard of oz" effect I think. 8)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey TW.....go jump in a lake....and take that goofy lab with you :shock:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

gdog said:


> Hey TW.....go jump in a lake....and take that goofy lab with you :shock:


Thanks for the invite, a lake sounds nice and refreshing right now. 
BTW the only reason this lab puts up with your knucklehead pointer is because the pointer keeps the flea's off of the lab. 
Did you get that collar or are we going to have to follow that pointer while she tries to point elk all grouse season.  :shock: :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > BTW the only reason this lab puts up with your knucklehead pointer is because the pointer keeps the flea's off of the lab. :lol:


Now, Now... if that aint a "Off the Wall Statement!" Fact is everyone should own a good Ol Lab to keep the fleas off the good dogs! Also more info on the matter one lab is good to keep fleas off 4 pointer breeds 5 if they are small... The formula that I live by is around 4 to 1 and I find the Choco and Black tend to attract the fleas better.....


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Always consider the TAK BS factor = to @ least one third... Fleas can't survive on a Lab...










This site is doin purdy goot I guess, she's no old DWR Forum but in time I suppose... I struggle with forums to a degree, definately not like face to face contact or there would be a lot less trbl... A forum gives ya time to think of a real smartarse comeback that is intended to pi$$ off, most of us aren't that fast face to face or able to see the wisearse smile from the feller who posted it to know their foolin with ya... Uplanders are of typical men (juvenile), if they like ya yer a Meathead or a Beach, Arsehole or a what have ya, take it as a compliment... I guess some fellers haven't seen the inside of the locker room antics before and proceed to be offended, if that be the case step back and ask yerself "Am I takin this BS too serious???" we all can get caught up into this from time to time... I say tak'er with a grain of salt because thats usually all it's worth..._


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Hey TW.....go jump in a lake....and take that goofy lab with you :shock:
> ...


Flea's????....WTF!

She's a versatile breed what can I say. I sure as hell hope she points me up a big ol' stinky bull that I can stick with my bow in the next few weeks....and your azz is gonna help me pack it out..keep your phone on!

Tak...can you believe this shizzzz?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Always consider the TAK BS factor = to @ least one third... Fleas can't survive on a Lab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me Brother Gordon.... If you find the post sharp you should see me in person... It's fast, nasty and quick to the kill! Kinda like me Auto! Or better yet a 12 pak of barley pop! Now that is fast right there!

Well ya got the Oak dog breed to anything yet... Real soon I will be fixin to be gittin me one! and no not just for the flea collectin!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Drug Sniffin???_ _I may need to clarify, I meant you!!! :shock: _


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Drug Sniffin???_ _I may need to clarify, I meant you!!! :shock: _


No I have this kid, despite all the **** beatin's he takes he still tells me he wants a **** BLACK LLLLLAAA... Hold on it is hard to say LLAAAHHHH Lab... OK said it!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> Quill Gordon said:
> 
> 
> > _Drug Sniffin???_ _I may need to clarify, I meant you!!! :shock: _
> ...


So basically..... you've just beat some sense into him?? Atta boy!!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Quill Gordon said:
> ...


Dont you mean he got "western" on him?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Carefull, remember the last time that term was used. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> despite all the **** beatin's he takes he still tells me he wants a **** BLACK Lab


_Thats a smart young man, ya must of raised'em in the Basin... Think of how much fun you can have in Elmo now!!! And hey, while yer there u could stop in & say hello to my Uncle's Brothaa, Jesse Hansen... Don't ferget the straight jacket..._ :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Carefull, remember the last time that term was used. :mrgreen:


Amen!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Dont you mean he got "western" on him?


IE: Dishin out some Act Right!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

gdog said:


> tumblingwings said:
> 
> 
> > gdog said:
> ...


Phone is always on me.


TAK said:


> Quill Gordon said:
> 
> 
> > _Always consider the TAK BS factor = to @ least one third... Fleas can't survive on a Lab...
> ...


TAK own a lab, bud quit hittin the barley pop. And step away from the puter.


----------

